# شارك معنا وغير العالم في إنجاز أول - محرك مغناطيسي- فى العالم الإسلامي والعربي



## Speeder (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شارك معنا وغير العالم في مشروع القرن إنجاز أول - محرك مغناطيسي- فى العالم الإسلامي والعربي

اخواني اعضاء منتدانا الغالى ها اندا كما وعدتكم عدت بعد نصف عام من البحث حول المشروع الذي
اطلقته - المحرك المغناطيسي - The magnet motor - لمادا اخواني يكتسى هدا البحث اهمية كبرى:

لان هدا الموضوع سيغير العالم رأسا على عقب ويغير قوانين الفيزياء التقليدية والحديثة ويغير الكثير من الاشياء في الاقتصاد والسياسة والمجتمع وحتى المناخ والزراعة واحوال الناس نعم صدق او لا تصدق لكنها الحقيقة، كيف دلك:

1- بواسطة الطاقة الحرة الثي يولدها وهدا يعني أن الطاقة ستصبح بالمجان كالهواء الدي نتنفسه لكن تخيل معي السلسلة الإقتصادية التي تتمحور حول انتاج الطاقة في العالم اليوم واستهلاكها، إن هده السلسلة تؤثر في جميع مناحي الحياة العصرية، والآن تخيل ظهور سلسلة أخرى، تتمحور حول الطاقة الحرة وداتية الحركة.

2-إن نجح المشروع فهدا يعني أن تتغير التاثيرات السلبية على كوكب الأرض التي أصبحت لا تخفى على أحد و التي سببها الإستعمال المفرط للوقود المتحجر.

3- إن نجح المشروع يعني لأول مرة في التاريخ الإنساني أن تصبح الطاقة محمولة أي Portable حيث يمكن للإنسان أن يعيش في أي مكان بدون الإتصال بالشبكة العمومية وأن يعيش في أي مكان وأن يستفيد من الطاقة متى شاء نهارا وليلا، وبهدا نستقل عن الشبكة ويصبح للحضارة معنى آخر.

لدى أترككم إخواني تستنتجون الكم الهائل من التأثير الدي سيحدثه هدا المشروع إن نجح، و من هنا نفهم السباق المحموم اليوم في العالم الدائر حول الطاقة البديلة وبالذات المحرك المغناطيسي والكم الهائل من الفيديوهات الموجودة على المواقع والعدد الهائل من المواقع المتخصصة التى فتحت من اجله، فقد غدى الشغل الشاغل للمخترعين والباحثين والعلماء في كل أنحاء العالم.

ورغم هدا الزخم الكبير أذهلني أنني لم اجد اي محاولة لاى شخص مسلم او عربي وضع الفكرة وقام بالتجارب، فاغلب الاشخاص الدين قرات لهم او شاهدتهم إما امريكان او المان أو إنجليز او ينتمون الى العالم الغربي والعجيب والغريب ان بعضهم ما ان يصل الى نتائج ملموسة تجده يتوارى عن الانضار وقلما تسمع عنه وعندما تبعث له رسالة يقول لك ان الامر سري ولا يمكنني ان ازودك بالمعلومة.

لدى فتحت الكثير من الورش والمناقشات بين المخترعين والعلماء والطلبة والمختصين لدراسة الموضوع والبحث عن السبل الكفيلة لتحقيق مشروع المحرك المغناطيسي أو النركيب دائم الحركة

لذى اخوانى المسلمين والعرب انتفضوا من اجل هذا المشروع حتى لا يسبقنا اليه الغرب كما سبقنا في مشاريع كثيرة وحتى لا نكتفي بالتفرج عليهم وقراة قصصهم ونقل مشاريعهم وفيديوهاتهم هنا وهناك وهدا لا يزيدهم الا اشهارا ولا يزيدنا الا تخلفا لماذا لا نفعل شيأ ملموسا ونكتفي بالنسخ واللصق، اننى اتحصر ألما لما آل إليه وضعنا و على طريقة تفكيرنا السطحية والمهلهلة والتى لا تقدم ولا تؤخر في عالم اليوم في شيء.

إن غرضى هو الدعوة الى المشاركة في مشروع تقني وبحثي و لم يكن في نيتي ان اطرح مشروعا يقدم النصائح العاطفية، ولكني ما اعلمه ان الامة التى لا تعرف حاضرها وواقعها لن تعرف طريق مستقبلها.

لدى فانا شخصيا فتحت ورشة صغيرة للبحث و لم أتوصل الى نتيجة 100 بالمئة التى تعطينا الحركة الدائمة لكن الحمد لله توصلت الى الكثير من النتائج.

إذن ندخل في المفيد:

1- المشروع موجه إلى من:
المشروع موجه إلى المخترعين والفزيائين والمختصين في الميكانيكا الحركية وكل من له هوايات في هدا المجال ويريد أن ينجز شيء في هدا المشروع ولا يهم سنه أو بلده المهم أن يكون مسلم أو عربي وعندما ننجح في المشروع إن شاء الله نشرك المختصين في الإلكترونيك الدقيقة والهندسة الكهربائية.
2- ما المطلوب منك:*
- المطلوب منك أن تفتح ورشة صغيرة وتبدا بالبحث معنا.
3- كم يكلفك المشروع وما هي المواد اللازمة:
هدا المشروع لا يكلف الكثير ولو كنت أعلم أنه يكلف ما طرحته أصلا و تحتاج إلى:
- بعض الخشب لتركيب الهيكل الدوار والثابت، وإدا امتلكت بعض النمادج الجاهزة هدا لا يحتاج منك ان تصنع أي هيكل ولا تحتاج الخشب إدن.
- أنابيب PVC بلاستيكية متوفرة في كل المحلات، و ربما لا تحتاجها ( يعتمد على التجربة)
- ورق عادي وكرتون، غراء super glue، لساق شريط عادي، براغي، مسامير
- وطبعا المغانط The magnets التي تختلف حسب نوعيتها ونوع التجارب وتوفرها في منطقتك، وطبعا سأشرح هده الجزئية فيما بعد عندما ننطلفق في المشروع لأنها أهم شيء في المشروع.

وطبعا سوف نحضر خطة عمل ونقسم المهام ونعرض النتائج ونناقشها بكل دقة ونبحث عن الخلل ونصحح ونعدل حتى نصل الى نتيجة ان شاء الله ثم نطورها، والنتيجة المرجوة هى خلق عزم حركي بين الثابت والدوار حتى نتحصل على الحركة الدائمة التي تتطلب °360 مع عزم بالتأكيد حتى تستمر الحركة ومن تحصل في تجاربه على عزم °180 أو اقل يكون قد حقق نصف المشروع.
وربما نحتاج الى انشاء مدونة جماعية حتى نضع علها الصور فقط، لان فيه مشكلة بقاء ظهور الصور لمدة طويلة على المنتدى وربما نحتاج الى وسائل اخرى تتبين و تضهر مع الوقت.

لدى فعلى كل من يرغب في الانضمام الى مشروع القرن المتمثل في ابتكار واختراع المحرك المغناطيسى ان يكتب رد حتى نضبط قائمة المشاركين حيث يوافك فيه على خطة العمل بانشاء الورشة الصغيرة التي تحدثنا عنها وعرض الصور والفيديو ومناقشة الافكار حتي نصل الى النتيجة المطلوبة باذن الله. ومن فضلك أخي لا تكتب رد من قبيل مشكور ثم تولي كانك لم تقرأ شيأ.هدا المشروع موجه للجادين :78: واصحاب الهمم العالية :12:

وفي الاخير اختم بقول احد الحكماء اذ يقول: لا تسأل عن ما ستقدمه امتك لك وإنما اسئل نفسك عن ما ستقدمه لامتك.

فلنسأل انفسنا ولنفكر من جديد

ملاحظة هامة جدا: يمنع منعا باتا نقل الموضوع او جزء منه الى منتدى اخر او موقع اخر الا باذن صاحبه فهو حصري في المنتدى لانه كلفنى جهد كبير ووقت خاصة ما يليه من فيديوهات وصور ومن فعل فهو مسؤول امام الله.*


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على تلك البادرة الطيبة 

وعن نفسي ساقدم كل ما تحتاجونه من تفسيرات ومعلومات علمية وفنية وحتى قطع الغيار اللازمة
وحتى انواع المحركات المغناطيسية المتعددة والدائمة الحركة


----------



## Speeder (8 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس ماركوم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*أخي لن تستطيع إفشالنا وتثبيطنا رغم هده الردود التي تدل على النفسية الإنهزامية، التي تعودنا عليها لكننا ماضون بحول الله، لأنه من ضمن الخطة المرسومة أن يتواجد أشخاص مثلك في كل مكان همهم الوحيد الإستهزاء والسخرية، وأقول لأمثالك فقط - القافلـــــــــة تسير .............والباقيى تعرفه -
وسوف لن أقوم بحدف مثل هده الردود، حتى يعلم باقي أعضاء المشروع أن الطريق ليس مفرش بالورود.*​


fagrelsabah قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على تلك البادرة الطيبة
> 
> وعن نفسي ساقدم كل ما تحتاجونه من تفسيرات ومعلومات علمية وفنية وحتى قطع الغيار اللازمة
> وحتى انواع المحركات المغناطيسية المتعددة والدائمة الحركة



*أخي fagrelsabah شكرا لك على الإنضمام معنا، وإن شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد معنا، لاننا بصدد تكوين مجتمع بحثي خاص بهدا المشروع، وأنا إن شاء الله بصدد تحضير المواد اللازمة، وسننطلق بمجرد ما ينظم إلينا أكبر عدد من المهتمين.
تحياتي *الخالصة وبارك الله فيك :56: *


----------



## حسن59 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*وفيما يلي الوصف المختصر للاختراع كما هو مودع في اكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجي 
الجهاز يعمل عن طريق الحركة الميكانيكية الذاتية لمجموعات من المغناطيسات الموجبة والسالبة الموضوعة بطريقة رأسية وأفقية علي ازرع وأعمدة وتروس متحركة من النحاس او الالمونيوم وذلك عن طريق التجاذب والتنافر لمجموعات المغناطيسات مسببة حركة ترددية أخري من المغناطيسات من اعلي الي اسفل والعكس بدون اي مؤثر خارجي او طاقة خارجية وعند حدوث الحركة الترددية تقوم هذه المجموعة بدفع وحدات مغناطيسية مثبتة علي اسطوانة دائرية أفقية عن طريق التنافر مسببة حركة دائرية للا سطوانة لتشغيل مولد الطاقة الدينامو .
كما يمكن تضخيم الجهاز للحصول علي كميات هائلة من الطاقة الكهربائية .

وقد تمكنت باذن الله من عمل العديد من الاختراعات الاخري لتوليد الطاقة من الطبيعة ذاتية الحركة ذات القوة الهائلة لتوليد الكهرباء بدون اي تدخل خارجي*


----------



## حسن59 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجو من جميع الأعضاء المهتمين و المعارضين بمحرك دائم الحركة أن نقوم بعمل شىء علي أرض الواقع تحت اشراف ادارة الموقع ( المهندسين العرب ) وخاصة د محمد باشراحيل وأنا مستعد أن اذهب الي اي دولة عربية ومعي الاختراعات وننشىء ورشة عمل من الاعضاء المهتمين واصحاب الفكر في هذا المجال لتفعيل وتطوير هذه الاختراعات بعد التأكد من صاحتها لنثبت للعالم اننا قادرون علي المنافسة والابتكار وان شاء الله سيعود علي الجميع بالخير . 
*


----------



## Speeder (9 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> *أرجو من جميع الأعضاء المهتمين و المعارضين بمحرك دائم الحركة أن نقوم بعمل شىء علي أرض الواقع تحت اشراف ادارة الموقع ( المهندسين العرب ) وخاصة د محمد باشراحيل وأنا مستعد أن اذهب الي اي دولة عربية ومعي الاختراعات وننشىء ورشة عمل من الاعضاء المهتمين واصحاب الفكر في هذا المجال لتفعيل وتطوير هذه الاختراعات بعد التأكد من صاحتها لنثبت للعالم اننا قادرون علي المنافسة والابتكار وان شاء الله سيعود علي الجميع بالخير .
> *



*يا أخي حسن59 هدا الموضوع فتح من أجل هدا المشروع وهو المحرك دائم الحركة، ما عليك إلا الإنضمام إلينا ومشاركتنا أفكارك حتى نتحد وننجز شيأ فعال ومطور إن شاء الله، لا تقلق سوف ينضم إلينا عن قريب كل الخبراء والمبدعين، فقط تابع معنا وشاركنا.
تحياتي​*


----------



## مالك606 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خير على هذا الجهد الكبير وأنا من جهتي أحب ان أكون من المشاركين في هذا الأختراع وسأبدأ على الفور بإنشاء الورشه الصغيرة وسأصل إلى نتائج ممتازة بإذن الله وبمساعدتكم


----------



## مالك606 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لدي سؤال عن المحرك دائم الحركة كيفية أقلاعه وكيفية إيقافه مع االعلم انه في سورية بدأت إحدى الشركات بتسويقه وباستطاعة تتجاوز 100kva


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موفقين .. بارك الله في جهودكم..

ونفع بكم وأعانكم على تقديم ما هو مفيد.

وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## اخو الصفا (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس كهربائى
اريد ان اعرف من اين ناتي بالطاقة الزائدة لتدوير المحرك بدون اخذه لطاقة خارجية
المحرك هو جهاز يحول طاقة ما الى صيغة اخرى =مكانيكية=
وخلال تحويله يستهلك بدوره جزء من الطاقة وهذا نسميه ضياع المردود حيث لا يوجد محرك على وجه المعمورة من صنع الانسان مردوده 100 بال100 .
كل عمل الانسانية منذ القدم هو رفع هذا المردود قدر المستطاع ولن يصلوا الى الميثالية الا اذا خرقوا القوانين الفزيائية.
لذالك فالاولى ان نستخرج الطاقة من المواد مثلا ان نفكك الروابط المغناطيسية للجزيئات لاي مادة كانت سواءا كميائي او كهربائى او مكانيكيا
اذا انطلقنا من هذا المبدا سوف نتحصل على نتائج امثل ان شاء الله


----------



## حسن59 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من جميع الاعضاء . التعاون على انجاز هذا االعمل


----------



## حسن59 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخى الفاضل اخو الصفا . نحن نتكلم عن اختراع جديد لتوليد الطاقة وليس استغلال الطاقة مرة اخرة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 ديسمبر 2009)

سأقدم كل ما أستطيع ............................
والله الموفق...


----------



## m_nagy2 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

قمت منذ فترة بعمل بعض التجارب ولكن توقفت بسبب عدم توفر المغانط القوية اللازمة

والان أنتم تحيون الامل من جديد عن طريق هذا الفريق الذى اتشرف بالانضمام اليه ​*وما أستطيع أن أقدمه أن :

1- أستطيع ان أوفر مساحة على موقعى لرفع الصور والفيديو وانشاء مدونة تهتم بهذا الموضوع 

2- أشارك بكل تجاربى المتواضعه حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع 
*​


----------



## مسترالعراق (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم... انا من المهتمين بتوليد طاقة الحرة ... وقمت بدراسة حول المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة التي تعتمد على المغانط ... ولكن لسوء الحظ لم اجد المغانط لتصميم هذا المحرك.... فأرجو من الذين لديهم الخبرة اخباري من اين احصل على المغانط .... وشكرا لكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مسترالعراق قال:


> السلام عليكم... انا من المهتمين بتوليد طاقة الحرة ... وقمت بدراسة حول المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة التي تعتمد على المغانط ... ولكن لسوء الحظ لم اجد المغانط لتصميم هذا المحرك.... فأرجو من الذين لديهم الخبرة اخباري من اين احصل على المغانط .... وشكرا لكم


يمكن شراؤها من على الانترنت اكتب لهم ايميل ويردوا عليك وسدد المبلغ فى حسابهم البنك 
يمكن ان تجده فى الهارد ديسك للكمبيوتر وخاصة القديم جدا لان حجمه بيكون اكبر فى الهاردات القديمة جداجدا

وممكن تجده فى سماعات الاستريو والباس الكبيرة والحديثة وتسمى سماعات نيوديوم 

وتجده فى بعض انواع الاحزمة للبنطال وحقائب السيدات وحوافظ المحمول - فى اقفالها اللتى تعمل بالمغانط فهى نييديوم

وبعض المحركات الكهربية من انتاج شركة سيمنس الالمانية 

ولعب الاطفال في محركات السيارات والطائرات اللتى تعمل بالريموت كنترول 


وكذالك لعبة المغانط اللتى تحتوى على 125 مغناطيس نيوديوم

والكثير من الاجهزة الطبية لا اتذكرها الان 

ويمكن استيرادها من الصين مع تجار الادوات المكتبية او الكهربية


----------



## مسترالعراق (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخ fagrelsabah على هذه المعلومات القيمة وفي الحقيقة حصلت على هاردديسك ل 40 كيكة ولكن المغناطيس كان صغير اما بالنسبة للهاردات القديمة فلم احصل عليها


----------



## essam-ali (11 ديسمبر 2009)

نريد رسم توضيحي للجهاز وشكراا


----------



## aramom (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء شكراً لفتح هذا الموضوع وانا من اشد المؤيدين للفكرة ولنبدأ على بركة الله:
في البداية يجب توفير المغناطيسات ومن ثم القوالب التي سيتم تثبيت المغانط عليها مع البكرات والمشدات او اللواصق القوية لتثبيت المغانط.
المعضله الاكبر هي توفير المغناطيسات وباشكال متعدده حتى يتمكن الشخص من تجريب اكثر من خيار:
قمت بالبحث سابقاً عن انواع المغناطيس الاقوى وكذلك عن اشكالها فهنالك مجموعه تأتي مرتبه على شكل دائرة وهنالك مغانط منفرده على شكل مستطيل. وبجميع الاشكال
افضل وارخص مكان يقوم بتصنيع هذه المغناطيسات هو الصين وانا اقوم حالياً بمراسلة صديق لي هناك لمعرفة امكانية شحن كميه من هذه المغناطيسات للاردن وبدء التجارب عليها وخلال هذا الوقت اقوم حالياً بالتعمق والبحث حول التجارب السابقه بهذا الموضوع والى اين وصل بعض الاشخاص وسأقوم باذن الله بارفاقها في مشاركتي القادمه


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والان الى الاهم 

لنتعرف على المحركات الدائمة الحركة 

وهى انواع مختلفة لعلماء اجانب كثيرين 

1- النوع الذى يعتمد على المغانط فقط واستخدام خاصية التنافر بين اقطابه 

2-المحرك الذى يعتمد على حركة التنافر والتجاذب مع استخدام مفصلات ميكانيكية لاستكمال الدورة للمغانط نصف ميكانيكى ونصف مغناطيسي 


3- المحرك الذى يعتمد على مغناط وملفات كهربية - وشائع كهربية - للحصول على حركة ميكانيكية وانتاج الفائض الكهربي 

4- محرك يعتمد على ملفات كهربية فقط ولا يوجد به مغانط مطلقا ويعتمد على الفولت الكهربي العالى جدا من 4000 الى 6000 فولت 

5- المحركات الكهربية المرتبطة بولدات كهرباء تحتوى على مغانط نيوديوم لانتاج فائض كهربي يكفي لتغذية المحرك والباقي للاستخدام المنزلى مثا 

اول واهم الخطوات من وجهه نظرى ان نتعاون فى توضيح النقاط الفنية للمحركات وان يحدد كل عضو النوع الذى يريد بناؤه 

فالتعاون بالمعلومة والنقاط الفنية هامه جدا لتلافى الاخطاء عند التطبيق


----------



## aramom (14 ديسمبر 2009)

في البداية شكراً للاخوة الذين يتفاعلون مع الموضوع ونريد همة الشباب الآخرين فالمهمة ليست مستحيلة ولكن نريد المزيد من الجهد والوقت لانجازها.

لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى مراجعة الروابط التالية:
1. شركة صينية لديها جميع انواع واشكال المغناطيسات http://www.permanentmagnet.com/neodymium_magnet.html

2. موقع يجمع الكثير من المعلومات عن المحركات المغناطيسيةPerendev Motor :
http://www.fdp.nu/perendev/default.asp

وكذلك http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Magnet_Motors

يرجى الاطلاع على هذه المواقع لتكوين فكره اشمل عن انواع المحركات وذلك لتسهيل عملية اتخاذ القرار بما يريد الاعضاء الاعزاء البدء بالعمل عليه. ولمزيد من المعلومات انا جاهز لتقديمها وحسب معرفتي وشكراً.


----------



## د حسين (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*مستحيل*

ياشباب مرحبا
ان المحرك دائم الحركة مستحيل
آلاف من البشر في جميع انحاء العالم جربوا نماذج مختلفة منذ 500 سنة حتى الآن 
ولم ينجح أحد
وما تشاهدونه على صفحات الانترنت وغيرها كله خداع ووسيلة للنصب والاحتيال وسرقة اموالكم ووقتكم وعقولكم
الرجاء مراجعة المواضيع المشابهة والاطلاع على ردودي السابقة
ومن يرغب في اي نقاش علمي ان يراسلني عبر الرسائل الخاصة من خلال هذا المنتدى حتى لايتحول الى حرب اعلامية علنية يستاء منها الزملاء وشكرا
أما الأخ الذي أوضح ان في سورية من يسوق لشيئ مشابه فأرجو ان يرسل لي بالايميل عنوانهم ( لاتخف لن أذهب لأغتالهم ) وشكرا​


----------



## حسن59 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يا د حسين. انك تزيدنى فخر [ لاننى تمكنت من اختراع جهاز دائم الحركة ] ولايوجد شىء فى العالم مستحيل فكل الاخترعات كانت مستحيلة ولكل قاعدة شواذ والذين وضعوا النظريات رجال ونحن رجال وكم قلت سابقا نظرية انشتاين الثانية تتعرض مع اختراع الليزر . وان نظرية الطاقة لاتعمم على كل الكون .


----------



## د حسين (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رجاء للأخ حسن*

:11:أرجو ارسال رسالة خاصة لي لأتمكن من حوارك خلف الكواليس وتخبرني عن اختراعك بما يسمح به الظرف دون تعمق حفاظا على أسرارك.......لأني لم اتمكن من الارسال اليك لأن مشاركاتي مازالت دون الخمسين ( هذه قوانين المنتدى ) وأن تزودني بطريقة للتواصل معك . عسى أن يهديني الله وأقتنع بأفكاركم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا سلفا:11:​


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

* اقراؤا لعب الاطفال 
اقراءوا الفيزياء المسلية 
ولا تقراءا التكنولوجيا فعلينا ان نظل متخلفين عنها دائما والفضل يرجع لمن يقول لك لا تقراء ولاتد
رس ولاتجرب

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من اعان على تخلف الامة عن التقدم التكنولوجي 

فعلينا بالبحث العلمى والدراسة 
وليس لمن يردنا ان نلغي عقولنا ونحرم ربه قانون الطاقة الذى وضع من بشر 
والهدف منه الهاء الناس بعيدا عن محركات الكائمة الحركة والطاقة الحرة المجانية 

وهذا العداء الذى يقراء المتصفح لتلك الموضوعات بالمنتدى سيلاحظ مدى الحرب والتعتيم الاعلامى على مصادر الطاقة الحرة 

لان الهدف ان تكون الطاقة غالية جدا جدا لنظل فقراء للابد ويظل اصحاب الطاقة يتحكمون فى مستوى الفقر العالمى ويزدادوا غناء من دماء الفقراء والطبقة الكادحة 

نحن لانتحدث عن راقصة للرقص العربي 
فوالله ان كان الموضوع عنها لما وجدتم هذا العداء والتكذيب المتواصل بعضويات مزيفه 
من شخص غير مسئول يقول لكم لاتقراؤا شياء عن الطاقة الحرة 
وذالك لانه يعلم 100% من ان الطاقة الحرة صحيحة ولابد من طمسها من فكر الناس 
لانهم ان بحثوا وجربوا لوجدوها 

================

اليكم احد الادلة على كذبهم 

فهذا دكتور بالجامعه له مؤلفاته عن المصادر الغير معلومة للطاقة والطاقة المجانية 

لمن يرد التجربة والبحث العلمى 
وليس الاستماع الى كذاب بدون دليل علمى 

من اراد ان يكذب خبرا فليئتنا بالدليل من الانترنت لنقراءه


كهرباءبالمجان من المحرك الكهربي keppe moto
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عالم الفيزياء دكتور Norberto Keppe
متخصص فى علوم الفيزياء ومصادر الطاقة من الفضاء الخارجى 

وطبقا لدراساته استطاع مهندس كهرباء البرازيلي Cesar Soos
والباحث فى علوم الفيزياء البرازيلي Roberto Frascari 


من صنع محرك كهربيKEPPE MOTOR يختلف تماما عن المحركات الكهربية التقليدية 

فهذا المحرك يستمد طاقته من الفضاء وليس من البطارية 

وقد قامو بتصميم هذا المحرك وتم تثبيت مروحة عليه 

حتى يتم الحساب في علوم الكهرباء 

بين الطاقة الكهربية المستهلكه له والقدرة والحركة الميكانيكية الناتجة منه 
فكلما زادت الحركة الميكابيكة للمحرة احتجنا لعزم اكبر وطاقة اكبر 
خاصة عند وجود احمال على المحرك 

وقد شرح المهندس فى الفديو له 
ان المحركات الكهربية التقليدية لها فواقد من الكهرباء عند تشغيلها 

وتتمثل فى الحرارة الصادرة من المحرك 

فكلما زادت حرارة المحرك الكهربي كلما زادت نسبة الفقد في الطاقة الكهربية المستهلكة 

و قد قام بتجربة على محرك كهربي لمروحة هواء من 6 ريشات 
المحرك التقليدي لها 60 وات كهربي 
واكتشفوا ان هناك 5وات كهربي فقط هى اللازمة لادارة تلك المروحة على سرعة الف لفه دقيقة 

وان هناك فقد فى الطاقة الكهربية تصل الى اكثر من 90 % 

فقط 5% تحولت الى حركة والباقى الى طاقة حرارية 

وهذا يعنى ان كل 11 محرك كهربي للمراوح يفقد واحد كيلووات كهربي 

وهذا المحرك اتلجديد 
نسبة الفقد به صفر و الاستفادة من الطاقة الكهربية 100%

وهذا الالكتروتيربو مجناتيك سيستم لهذا المحرك يمكنه ايضا انتاج االمزيد من الطاقة الكهربية اثناء تشغيله 
تصل الى 115% من تلك الكهرباء المستهلكة فيعطى فائض كبير من الطاقة 

اليكم رابط الفديو 

اسم الفديو هنا يمكن ان تضعه فى جوجل لتجد الكثير من الروابط للفديو 
ان كانت يتيوب محجوبه لديكم 




الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuM5T...eature=related





هذا المحرك من السهل جدا تصنيعه وتجربته 

لمن يريد التجربة 

فهو يتكون من مغلنط النيديوم القوية جدا يمكنكم ان تجدوها داخل الهارد ديسك القديم للكمبيوتر مثل 4 جيجا 

وملفان من الالاسلاك بعدد لايقل عن 500 لفة 
ويمكن استخدام ترنسات الكهرباء = محولات الكهرباء الصغيرة بعد تفريع القلب الحديدي منها 
واستخدام مفتاح كهرباء مغناطيسي يباع لدى محلات قطع غيار الراديوا ويسمي ال reed kontaktor

فتلك هى المكونات الرئيسية له 
 KEPPE MOTOR : ESSENTIAL ENERGY CONVERTER 
وان شاء الله تعالى ساضع لكم روابط افلام توضح كيف يمكن تصنيعه وتجربته ومشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسة على هذا المحرك فى الدول المختلفة 
الصور المرفقة




وقود الماء 253.jpg‏ (27.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 66)



وقود الماء 254.png‏ (51.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 49)



وقود الماء 255.png‏ (94.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 43)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html*​


----------



## حسن59 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

د.حسين أنشاء الله سوف تقتنع بأفكارنا لأنها حقيقة وواقع وأنا مشاركاتى لا تتعدى الخمس وعشرون مشاركه ولا استطيع أن أرسل لك


----------



## البلال80 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقنا الله وإياكم الى ما فيه خير هذه الأمة والله المستعان ، فقد بدأت من قبل شهرين التجارب في هذا المحرك وسأوافيكم بإذن الله تجاربي ومعادلاتي والرسومات التي وضعتها . تجاربي حصرتها على محرك برينديف الألماني وكيفية عمله.


----------



## حسن59 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ الفاضل د/ حسين :إن الأختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية ولكن أرجو الا يكون الأسلوب هو التحدى وعدم التصديق ولكن يمكن ان يكون بطريقة الأثبات والحوار العلمى البناء 
وليس الحوار الهدام حتى يستفيد الجميع حيث اننا جميعا فى هذا الموقع على مستوى راقى من العلم والمعرفة 
*


----------



## حسن59 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

* الأخ الفاضل/ fagrelsabah 
أرجو منك عدم الرد على أى معارض حتى لا نضيع أوقاتنا ونشتت أفكارنا وبهذه الطريقة سننحرف عن المسار والأهداف التى نسعى الى تحقيقها وسيتحول الموضوع الى عدم التصديق والاثبات وأرجو أن تهتم بالمواضيع العلميه التى تفيد الجميع حتى لا ننساق الى طريق أخر ونبتعد عن الأهداف المرجوة. *​


----------



## SharpMind (20 ديسمبر 2009)

يا الله 
كان بودي أساعد لكني لم أوتى من العلم إلا قليلا
أنا طالب هندسة مستوى أول في الجامعة الإسلامية في قطاع غزة
للأسف صعب جدا أحصل على أبسط الأشياء كالمغانط وغيرها بسبب الحصار
لكن عليكم أن تنجحوا وأن لن أكتفي بالمشاهدة بل سأحاول أن أتعلم وأتقن كل ما تفعلونه لأن طبيعة المرحلة تتطلب منا المستحيل
ونحن وإياكم سنتخطى الحدود
والله ولي التوفيق 

حكون على اتصال دائم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عاهد عيد قال:


> يا الله
> كان بودي أساعد لكني لم أوتى من العلم إلا قليلا
> أنا طالب هندسة مستوى أول في الجامعة الإسلامية في قطاع غزة
> للأسف صعب جدا أحصل على أبسط الأشياء كالمغانط وغيرها بسبب الحصار
> ...


 والحمد لله تعالى لا شئ اسمه مستحيل مع العلم والعزيمة والاردة والفكر الذى يتقبل العلم 

للتوضيح 

هناك محركات دائم الحركة تعمل بالمغانط فقط ولا يوجد بها وشائع - ملفات كهربي 

وهنا محركات بها المغانط والوشائع - الملفات الكهربية 

وهناك المحركات بها وشائع - ملفات كهربية فقط وتلك هى اللتى يمكن لكل انسان ان يصنعها ويصممها 

فهى نعتمد على نظام ال pulse motor 

مع جهد كهربي عالى جدا 

اليك رابط له 
*المحرك الدائم الحركة والذى ينتج فائض من الكهرباء اكثر مما يستهلك

*http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread-t_41324.html

وبالتوفيق


----------



## SharpMind (20 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك يا أخ fagrelsabah على هالتوضيح 
لا أصدق أننا كنا غافلين عن مثل هذا الاكتشاف والغرب يتمتع به
لقد تم عرض هذا الاختراع على قناة أسترالية إخبارية وهذا الرابط
http://www.magniwork.com/mag.flv
تصفخت موقع تجاري يبيع هذا الاكتشاف بمبلغ 49 دولار


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عاهد عيد قال:


> أشكرك يا أخ fagrelsabah على هالتوضيح
> لا أصدق أننا كنا غافلين عن مثل هذا الاكتشاف والغرب يتمتع به
> لقد تم عرض هذا الاختراع على قناة أسترالية إخبارية وهذا الرابط
> http://www.magniwork.com/mag.flv
> تصفخت موقع تجاري يبيع هذا الاكتشاف بمبلغ 49 دولار


 نعم اخى 
كلامك صحيح 
ولكن احذر فتلك المحركات والطاقة الحرة محاربة ومرفوضه 
وحتى ان حصلت على براءة اختراع لها فسيتم منعك ان لم يتم مصادرته 

ولكن للاستخدام الشخصي وغير التجلري فلن يسالك احد ماذا تفعل 

هناك مئات من برات الاختراعات مثلها فى بلادنا وكلها مصيرها الارشيف والحفظ 

اون اردت التفاصيل لتلك المحركات ستجدها فى موضاعاتى بالمنتد ففيها الكثير من تلك المحركات 

وكلها يرجع الفضل للعالم نيكولاي تسلا 

الذى اكتشف حقائق عن المجالات المغناطيسية والكهرباء المجانية 

وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## hebaa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب و يرضى .....
باذن الله تعالى ساكون معكم في هذا المشروع ....فقد جهزت عدد كبير من مغانط الهارديسكات لحين البدء بالتجربة ....و اني من اشد المتحمسين لهذا الموضوع .....ولدي خبرة لاباس بها في التعامل مع الكهرباء و الماتورات الكهربائيه و الماكينات الصناعيه باشكالها.......
و اتمنى البدء بالتجارب و توزيع المهام لعلنا نصل لما فيه نفع الاسلام و المسلمين .....ها المشروع ان نجح سيقلب الموازين راسا على عقب و سكسر الحصار عن اهلنا


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 ديسمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب و يرضى .....
> باذن الله تعالى ساكون معكم في هذا المشروع ....فقد جهزت عدد كبير من مغانط الهارديسكات لحين البدء بالتجربة ....و اني من اشد المتحمسين لهذا الموضوع .....ولدي خبرة لاباس بها في التعامل مع الكهرباء و الماتورات الكهربائيه و الماكينات الصناعيه باشكالها.......
> و اتمنى البدء بالتجارب و توزيع المهام لعلنا نصل لما فيه نفع الاسلام و المسلمين .....ها المشروع ان نجح سيقلب الموازين راسا على عقب و سكسر الحصار عن اهلنا


بالتوفيق اخى الكريم 

عموما لم اشاهد احد من قبل استخدمها لانتاج الكهرباء 
ربما يكون محركك اول واحد بهذا الشكل الجديد 

ولكنك ستتعلم بسرعه جدا عليها كيف تعمل المحركات الدائمة الحركة ومصادر الطاقة الكهربية الجديدة لها وتسمى ال emf واللتى تستخدم لشحن البطاريات 
ويمكن سوال مدرسين الكهرباء والفزياء عنها وهى تسمى بالعربي التيار الحثي الطردة للملفات الكهربية وهو ينتج الكهرباء عند لحظة قطع الكهرباء عن الملف او الوشيعه 

ففى تلك اللحظة ينهار المجال المغناطيسي للملف ويمى خلال اسلاكه مما يعمل على توليد فائض كهربي داخل الملف ونستخدم تلك الكهرباء فى شحن بطارية اخرى 

ويعرفها مهندسي الكهرباء على انها كهرباء يجب التخلص منه على العكس من العالم نيكولاى تسلا الذى يعتبرها مصدر للكهرباء 

ويعرفها ميكانيكى وكهربائي السيارات فى السيارات القديمة اللتى تستخدم الابلاتين والكوندنسر المكف لمنع تلك الشرارة الكهربية بين طرفي الابلاتين 
تلك على الكهرباء ال emf 

واثناء عمل المحرك يتم ربطه بمولد للكهرباء او تركيب مولد للكهرباء او وشاع اضافية على المحرك 

والافضل لتلك المحركات ان يكون الفولت عالى جدا فلا تستهلك امبير وبالتالى احصل فائض كهربي كبير جدا 

واعلم ان طريف التجارب الفاشله هو طريق النجاح 
وبالتوفيق اخى نفع الله تعالى بك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## د حسين (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحمد لله*

الحمد لله أني وجدت جوابا مفيدا من الأخ حسن وانا أشكره على الاسلوب الحضاري للحوار وان شاء الله عندما تبلغ مشارركاتي الخمسين سأراسلك بالخاصة ومن أجل ذلك فان مجبر على الاكثار من الردود لتغطية العدد أو أن الادارة تتكرم علينا وتعدل هذه الفقرة من 50 الى 20 مثلا ....
أما الأخ المحترم فجر الصباح فانني أكرر دعوته لقراءة كتاب الفيزياء المسلية وهو كتاب علمي وليس للأطفال وباسلوب شيق ومبسط يشرح لك توضيح كثير من الشبهات والسلام​


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ ا لفاضل د حسين.
ا لف شكر...ونحن جميعا نتعاون على الخير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

د حسين قال:


> الحمد لله أني وجدت جوابا مفيدا من الأخ حسن وانا أشكره على الاسلوب الحضاري للحوار وان شاء الله عندما تبلغ مشارركاتي الخمسين سأراسلك بالخاصة ومن أجل ذلك فان مجبر على الاكثار من الردود لتغطية العدد أو أن الادارة تتكرم علينا وتعدل هذه الفقرة من 50 الى 20 مثلا ....
> 
> 
> أما الأخ المحترم فجر الصباح فانني أكرر دعوته لقراءة كتاب الفيزياء المسلية وهو كتاب علمي وليس للأطفال وباسلوب شيق ومبسط يشرح لك توضيح كثير من الشبهات والسلام​


 


حسن59 قال:


> الاخ ا لفاضل د حسين.
> ا لف شكر...ونحن جميعا نتعاون على الخير


 

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ..
الأخ د حسين : 
يمكنك زيادة مشاركاتك بالدخول في المواضيع التي تراها مناسبة ..
ووضع مداخلة بسيطة او عبارة شكر .. ولن يأخذ ذلك منك سوى دقائق.

الأخوة م. حسن ، م. د حسين
 أتمنى من كل قلبي تعاون مثمر بناء يعتمد على تجارب من واقعنا .. 
نعلم ان هناك محاولات وتجارب في دولة غربية واخرى غيرها .. ولكن نسعى جميعا لإيجاد بديل .. ونكون نحن فيه السباقين .. 

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.​


----------



## م.عماد ك (22 ديسمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
ما يضير في الأمر د.حسين؟عجبا
هداك الله!
أسلوب صيغة الإحباط قاتل, أخي
ضع رأيك بأسلوب علمي,أو ناصح امين. وربما لم تصل لعلم وصل إليه غيرك ....
وإن كنت ناصحا لإخوانك ...فلا يتم النصح بهذا الأسلوب, لأنك أخي تنصح بعلم مجهول لديك ومعلوم لغيرك
أي هذه الأمور من الغيبيات وإثباتها التجربة ,وأنت تجزم بنفي ذاك العلم وكأنه قاعدة كذكر وأنثى أو سالب وموجب لا ثالث لهما
*وما أتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا*
نحن لا نضيع الوقت أخي....وسترى بإذن الله تعالى
أنا لم أضع شيئا بعد من التجارب التي ولله الحمد وإن شاء المولى ناجحة 
العلم مطلوب والتجربة كذلك ومأجور عليها وإنما الأعمال بالنيات


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 ديسمبر 2009)

م.عماد ك قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
> ما يضير في الأمر د.حسين؟عجبا
> هداك الله!
> أسلوب صيغة الإحباط قاتل, أخي
> ...


----------



## بيبرس العراق (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخر الفاضل على الموضوع القيم وسوف ابدل كل جهدي في العمل في هذا المشروع وشكرا


----------



## ahmad_zr (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في الحقيقه كنت بين الشك والتصديق في موضوع المحرك الدائم الحركه حتى توصلت اخيرا الى اليقين من خلال تجربه بسطيه نفذتها لكنها ما زالت بحاجه الى تنقيح اضافي حتى تكتمل وتصبح ذاتيه الحركه مائه بالمئه ولكنه من الناحيه العمليه ناجحه ان شاء الله.....هذه التجربه استوحيتها من فيديو على اليوتيوب وفكرتها بسيطه جدا ولكن هذه لاالحركه مع الاسف لا تصلح لانتاج طاقه لانه غير كافيه الا اذا طورناها الى نموذج كبير ومغناطيسات قويه فقط اما النموذج الذي صنعته هو لا يصلح الا ان يكون منظر في صالون البيت.......تحياتي للجميع واتمنى ان ننشر تجاربنا جميعا وصور محركتنا حتى نستفيد من بعض


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ahmad_zr قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> في الحقيقه كنت بين الشك والتصديق في موضوع المحرك الدائم الحركه حتى توصلت اخيرا الى اليقين من خلال تجربه بسطيه نفذتها لكنها ما زالت بحاجه الى تنقيح اضافي حتى تكتمل وتصبح ذاتيه الحركه مائه بالمئه ولكنه من الناحيه العمليه ناجحه ان شاء الله.....هذه التجربه استوحيتها من فيديو على اليوتيوب وفكرتها بسيطه جدا ولكن هذه لاالحركه مع الاسف لا تصلح لانتاج طاقه لانه غير كافيه الا اذا طورناها الى نموذج كبير ومغناطيسات قويه فقط اما النموذج الذي صنعته هو لا يصلح الا ان يكون منظر في صالون البيت.......تحياتي للجميع واتمنى ان ننشر تجاربنا جميعا وصور محركتنا حتى نستفيد من بعض




نعم هكذا نجح الاخرين بالمنتديات العالمية على مستوى العالم 

وتلك التجارب اللتى نشاهدها على يتيوب انما هى تجاربهم ليتبادلوا الخبرات على مستوى العالم 
وخذ النصائح والتعديلات اللازمة للمحركات 

فنقل العلم وتبادل الخبرات اساس النجاح 
ولابد ان تكون تلك التجارب فى موضوعات بالمنتدى والكل يضع اراءه ونصائحه 

واعلم اخى ان بداية النجاح التجارب الفاشلة لانها تزيدك خبرة وبحث عن الافضل والتطوير 
وبذالك لن نكون ابدا مجرد نسخ غبية تحفظ القوانين ولالنظريات ولا نفهمها 


واصبر واستمر وان اردت الساعدة فاسئلنا وستجد الاجتبة باذن الله تعالى 

وان اردت ضع لنا رابط الفديو الذى اعجبك وان شاء الله تعالى اجمع لك كل ما يتعلق به من معلومات وتجارب مشابهه تفيدك كثيرا 

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## m_nagy2 (4 يناير 2010)

*الاخوة الافاضل جزاكم الله خيرا

بلغت المشاركات 44 ولا يوجد مضمون علمى أو تجربة عربية واحدة

ياريت نشوف الشغل مش كل موضوع يتفتح كده وخلاص

على فكرة ده مش تشاؤم ولا احباط بس عايزين نعمل حاجة بجد 

لدى سؤال لماذا تم تجاهل مشاركتى السابقة فى هذا الموضوع 

لكن مش مشكلة 

الاخ fagrelsabah أريد بعض المنتديات الاجنبية التى 

تزورها وتتحدث عن الطاقة الحرة والمتجددة

وياريت لو تجربة انت عملتها نشوفها أو تكتبلنا خلاصة ما تعرفة ويمكن أن يفيد المسلمين

وشكرا لك مقدما*


----------



## مسترالعراق (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم..... حصلت على مغانط دائرية من السماعات ...هل من الممكن استخدم هذه المغانط لعمل محرك مغناطيسي بسيط للتجربة..


----------



## أحمد السماوي (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
في البداية ..ننرجوا أن لا يكون هذا الموضوع مجرد بدايه قويه ...ثم تخفت الشعله مع الزمن

ثانيا...المحرك المغناطيسي .. لا يمكن تصنيفه ضمن المحركات دائمة الحركه ...لأنه يستخدم الطاقه المخزنه في المجال المغناطيسي والذي تم صرف طاقه من أجل تكوينه ..ونحن نقوم باستخراج هذه الطاقه ...لذلك لا يوجد خرق لقانون حفظ الطاقه ...لذلك هو ممكن جدا من الناحيه العلميه ...ولكن يحتاج (حسب رأيي ) ..الى ملاحظة النقاط التاليه
سرعة دوران المحرك تعتمد على العوامل التاليه
ا-كتلة محور الدوران
2- قوة التنافر بين المغانط
3- عدد المغانط على المحيط أو حول محور الدوران.
4-العزم المطلوب كخرج من المحرك
5- نوع السواند المستخدمه ( بولبرن أو بوشه)
6-شكل المغانط

من أجل أن يكون عملنا علمياً وليس عشوائياً...نفرض اننا نريد أن نصنع محرك ذو قدره( 1000 ) واط
بسرعة دوران ( 250) لفه في الدقيقه ...ولكي نبدا العمل يجب أن نجيب على الأسئله التاليه:

1- ما هو العزم اللازم من أجل الحصول على الطاقه المفترضه بسرعة الدوران المطلوبه.
2- ماهي قوة المغانط ألتي نستطيع توفيرها ...؟؟؟ عند توفر قوة المغانط ..نحدد نصف قطر محور الدوران...لأن العزم يعتمد على نصف القطر..
عند ضرب قوة المغانط الكليه في نصف القطر ..نحصل على العزم..ولكن سرعة الدوران سوف تعتمد على عزم القصور الذاتي لمحور الدوران..

بالتالي ....من دون وضع خطوات وأسس عمل أو خطة عمل ..لا يمكن أنتاج شيء ..وسنظل ندور حول نقطه ثابته.
ويعلم المهندسون بأن عند الشروع بأي مشروع لابد من توفر ( نموذج رياضي) ...قبل الشروع في العمل ...وعند وضع النموذج يتم التحكم بالمتغيرات للحصول على النتيجه المطلوبه....

نؤكد أن صنع هذا المحرك ممكن ولا يتعارض مع قانون حفظ الطاقه ...وهو سهل بشرط توفر الدعم المالي ...والنموذج الرياضي الصحيح ...


----------



## حسن59 (13 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل/ احمد السماوى
انا لديا اختراع لمحرك دائم الحركة عن طريق المغناطيسات واخذ عدة سنوات لتنفيذه.
فارجوعلى كل من يحاول ان يضع هذه المعلومة فى اعتباره.
اذا وضع المغناطيس بأى طريقه على اسطوانه ليجاد حركة دائريه فسيكون الناتج صفرلأن المغناطيسات لها قوة سالبه وقوة موجبه متعادلان فى القوة 
اذا كانت القوةالدافعه 100والقوةالمعارضه 100 فالناتج = صفر
والطريقة الوحيدة لتحريك المغناطيسات فى حركة دائرية هى اجياد او خلق طريقة مكانيكيه


----------



## أحمد السماوي (13 يناير 2010)

حسن59 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل/ احمد السماوى
> انا لديا اختراع لمحرك دائم الحركة عن طريق المغناطيسات واخذ عدة سنوات لتنفيذه.
> فارجوعلى كل من يحاول ان يضع هذه المعلومة فى اعتباره.
> اذا وضع المغناطيس بأى طريقه على اسطوانه ليجاد حركة دائريه فسيكون الناتج صفرلأن المغناطيسات لها قوة سالبه وقوة موجبه متعادلان فى القوة
> ...



 جيد اخي ..لا بد انك تعاني الأن من حيره ..بخصوص عرض أختراعك أو أخفائه ..لأننا نعيش في عالم لايحترم الأفكار ....ولكن لدي سؤال بسيط ..هل ينتج هذا المحرك ..طاقه ...أي ..هل تستفيد منه في أي مجال ؟؟؟ وكم ستكون كلفة التصنيع للمحرك الواحد ...بدون كلفة التطوير أو مرحلة التجربه والخطأ...اي صناعته فقط ...


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (14 يناير 2010)

اخواني الاعزة السلام عليكم 
اعجبني الموضوع فاضطررت الى قرائة كل اطروحاتكم وردودكم بين مؤيد ومعارض ولاكني لم اجد الطرح العلمي الملموس والمشجع لحد الان .
ولكوني ممن فكرو كثيرا وحاولو سابقا باستغلال القوة المغناطيسية الغريبة الموجودة في تلك الاحجار وكيفية استغلالها لتحريك او توليد طاقة ميكانيكية مستمرة وحيّة مثل حياة هذه القوة المستمرة ولم افلح لحد الان سوى ان الامل موجود .
ونصيحتي هي بان لا نستغل القوة المغناطيسية وحدها لانتاج مثل هكذا محركات ولاكن يجب استغلال شيء اخر الا وهو قوة الجاذبية الارضية نفسها التي استخدمنا كل انواع الطاقة للتغلب عليها فهي قوة جبارة يمكن استغلالها لاحداث فرق او خلخلة في القوة المغناطيسية وبالتالي احداث الحركة الميكانيكية المستمرة .
واخيرا اود القول ان الحلم الكبير لدى كل العلماء هو ليس ايجاد محرك من هذا النوع بل الحلم هو بايجاد او صنع مغناطيسا احادي القطب ومثل هذا المغناطيس يمكنه صنع اكبر محرك يدور بطاقة ذاتية او ان يربط في اي طائرة او باخرة لكي يسحبها بسرعة هائله الى اتجاه احدى اقطاب الارض .
تاملوا واعملوا وان مشارككم .


----------



## عادل73 (22 فبراير 2010)

نعم يمكن صناعته راودتني هذه الفكرة منذ أن كنت ادرس السنة 8 أساسي حيث درسنا في الفيزياء عن الديناموا فسألت الاستاذ عن إمكانية تغذية المحرك بربط الديناموا به وبذالك الديناموا يغدي المحرك نتيجة دورانه و المحرك يدور الديناموا فيغذيه ولكن الاستاذ لم يهظم الفكرة و أجابني بأن الدينامو ضعيف القدرة و ضحك هههههههههه يا أسفاه تمر الأيام ويخترع رجل من الغرب محرك دائم الحركةبل ويطورون محرك مغنطيسي يغذي نفسه بنفسه وزيادة وتصبح فكرتي حقيقة نعم لا شيئ مستحيل هذه تجربتي أتمني أن تستفيدوا منها صراحة بكية لما سمعت وبحثة وو جدة فكرتي صحيحة و لكن إنشاء الله سأطورها بصناعة محرك دائم الحركة للغسالة التي في البيت ولا يتم تشغيلها لإستهلاكها الكثير من الكهرباء و سأوافيكم با الصور إنشاء الله


----------



## د حسين (23 فبراير 2010)

*الى الأخ عادل*

أخي العزيز عادل .....لاتحزن ولاتبك على حظك ....لقد كان تفكيرك معقولا في الثامنة من عمرك .....وهذه الفكرة خطرت على بال الملايين من الناس وكثيرون من جربوه ولم يعمل .... ولكن لاتحزن ولا تجرب من جديد لأن هذا المحرك لم ولن يعمل لأنه مخالف لأهم قانون في الفيزياء ولاداعي للتجربة من جديد حتى لاتبكي مرة ثانية عندما يفشل المحرك .... والذين يؤمنون بالمحرك دائم الحركة المجاني مهما اختلف شكله ومبدؤه هم واهمون ويوجد من يخدعهم وأرجو ألا تكون من المخدوعين ... 
وأتمنى لك التوفيق ​


----------



## حسن59 (23 فبراير 2010)

بركاتك يا د. حسين وحمدالله على السلامه


----------



## سمير محمود شنب (23 فبراير 2010)

هذه الفكره رائعه ولكنى اقراها لاول مره وهى قابله جدا للتنفيذ


----------



## حسن59 (23 فبراير 2010)

*قمت بعمل عدة اختراعات لتوليد الطاقة بوسائل جديدة وتعطى كمية هائلة من الطاقة الكهربائية النظيفة والمتجددة وستكون ارخص واقوى مولدات الطاقة فى العالم ارجو ممن لديه المقدرة الفنية مشاركتى فى تنفيذ هذه *


----------



## حسن59 (23 فبراير 2010)

*I have invented
several inventions to generate energy in new ways and it give a huge
amount of electric power clean, renewable and will be cheaper and
stronger power generators in the world and I ask those who have
technical competence involved in the implementation of these inventions‎*


----------



## د حسين (24 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا استاذ حسن على هذا الاستقبال الحار وأرجوك ثم أرجوك ثم ألح وارجوك أن ترسل لي واحدا من اختراعاتك هذه لأناقشه معك بكل شفافية وصدق ... وأقسم لك بكل معتقداتي أني لن أسرقه منك ..وشكرا سلفا ...واتمنى لك التوفيق ...​


----------



## dilyaro (26 فبراير 2010)

ما بعرف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!____________ هل الشرح مجرد كتابة
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس مضر (27 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله..ليكن عملنا خالصا لوجه الله ، حتى يكتب الله لنا التوفيق


----------



## بوب رام (4 مارس 2010)

ان المشاركة الصادقة والفعالة والنقاش هي السبيل الوحيد للوصول الى نتائج ايجابية
ورفع مستوى واسم امتنا
على بركة الله


----------



## بوب رام (4 مارس 2010)

اخواني حفظكم الله هلا نبتغي في مشاركاتنا مرضاة الله عز وجل؟
وفقنا الله لما هو خير لديننا وامتنا


----------



## مشارك فقط (5 مارس 2010)

I will try .........why not


----------



## soof (6 مارس 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز عادل .....لاتحزن ولاتبك على حظك ....لقد كان تفكيرك معقولا في الثامنة من عمرك .....وهذه الفكرة خطرت على بال الملايين من الناس وكثيرون من جربوه ولم يعمل .... ولكن لاتحزن ولا تجرب من جديد لأن هذا المحرك لم ولن يعمل لأنه مخالف لأهم قانون في الفيزياء ولاداعي للتجربة من جديد حتى لاتبكي مرة ثانية عندما يفشل المحرك .... والذين يؤمنون بالمحرك دائم الحركة المجاني مهما اختلف شكله ومبدؤه هم واهمون ويوجد من يخدعهم وأرجو ألا تكون من المخدوعين ...
> وأتمنى لك التوفيق ​


ارغب في الرد هنا لدعم الدكتور حسين فكل ما قاله صحيحا


----------



## abbiz (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مرحباً بالجميع، في الحقيقة اُعجبت بالموضوع هذا بما فيه من بعض الخلافات في الآراء و احببت ان احُلَّ بعضها...
المحرك دائم الحركة المجاني لم و لن يكن مستحيلاً
فهناك من نجح في تحقيق ذلك،
على سبيل المثال محرك (Perendev) الدائم الحركة المجاني
وهذه بعض الصور لتثبيت ذلك

















هذا رابط لمشاهدة المحرك (المستحيل)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxReArGbE_s
:31::31::31::87:


----------



## ana3rbe (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا بحاول اعمل محرك يدور على طول ولكن مو زابط الوضع 
وكل يوم في تجربة

يمكن استغلال الجاذبية الارضية مع قوة المغناطيس 
وان شاء الله خير


----------



## محمد الحوثري (13 يونيو 2010)

*عزيزي اود ان اطلعك ان هذا المشروع كنت بصدد تنفيذه*

ان هذا المشروع كنت بصدد تنفيذه ولكن الذى اعاقنى ان المغانظ ليست موجوده فى بلدى بحثت ولكن لم اجد وجدت هذا النوع من المغانظ ولكن فى مصنع فى الصين ويوجد لدى صديق هناك ولقد ارسل لى صوره منها ولكن المشكله ان المصنع الذى يصنع هذا المغانط يجبرك ان تطلب طلبيه لا تقل عن 6000 حبه وتكلفة كل حبه من هذه المغانه تساوى 2.65 دولار اى ما يعادل 21900 دولار وهنا تكون المشكله هل لديك حل لبها ارجو منك الرد على السؤال


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (15 يونيو 2010)

*سورية بدأت إحدى الشركات بتسويقه وباستطاعة تتجاوز 100kva*

تحياتي وبعد
هل استطيع الوصول لعنوان الشركه السوريه لشراء عدة محركات ( بعد التجربه ) لاستخدامها في مناجم شركه إسكاب للتعدين باحدى دول الفرن الافريقي لصعوبة توفر والوقود وغلاءه
ايميلي [email protected]
مع خالص تحياتي لإدراة الموقع والاعضاء
ابراهيم الغامدي


----------



## Ak-44 (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

اولا شكرا صاحب الموضوع
لكن سامحني لن اطيل الشكر حتى لا نخرج عن صلب الموضوع 
الى من قال "الاختراع يخرق قوانين الفيزياء"
بصراحة كنت سأكتب نفس كلام الاخ (احمد سماوي) جزاء الله خير الجزاء كلامه مقنع 100%
وانا من مؤيدي الاختراع ورأيت عدة فيديوهات تثبت نجاحه
الاخ abbiz
يعطيك الف عافية على الصور وانا عندي نفس سلسلة الصور تبعك
لكن زيادة عليها مخطط بسيط يوضح فكرة عمل الجهاز
والذي طلبه اخ بأحد الردود
هو مخطط لمحرك العالم الالماني بيرينديف الذي نجح في صناعة المحرك المغناطيسي ولكن تمت التغطية على الاختراع فنشر العديد من الكتب الاكترونية والمقاطع التي تشرح اختراعه






بس ليش اخر مغناطيس من تحت مقلوب ما بعرف ههههه
انا لاحظت شغلة, لو قسمنا المغناطيسات الى ثلاث مجموعات
مجموعة (أ) المحور
مجموعة (ب) المحيط الايمن
مجموعة (ج) المحيط الايسر
لنتخيل المحور يدور قليلا حتى تتقابل مغناطيسات (أ) مع (ج) مثلا
تتقابل اقصد تقع على استقامة واحدة
نلاحظ ان مجموعة (أ) عند هذه اللحظة غير متقابلة مع مجموعة (ب)
واعتقد لو لم يحصل تبادل في عملية التقابل بين مجموعتي المحيط لثبت المحور ولم يتحرك
هذه مجرد ملاحظة ومن الممكن ان لا اكون على صواب فأرجو مناقشتها

وهذه صورة واقعية للمحور





ولكن هناك نقطة لم يراعها احد وهي انتشار المجال المغناطيسي في شتى الاجاهات
ولذلك استخدم برينديف في محركه ما يسميه Magnet Shield
وهو بحسب ما فهمت قطعة تحيط بالمغناطيس وتمنع مرورالمجال خلالها
وبالتالي تحدد المجال المغناطيسي ضمن نطاق معين

صورة للـ Magnet Shield





فهو يظهر بالصورة كالوعاء الحاوي للمغناطيس
ويمكننا ملاحظة هذه الدروع تحيط بالمغانط في صور الاخ abbiz

وللأسف الشديد انا مقيد بأسرة ومدرسة, أي لا يمكنني السفر والاجتماع باخواني المهندسين الافاضل
انا بدءت اجازة الصيف منذ ثلاثة ايام, وانا حاليا مقيم بالكويت, وسأرجع الى الديار (سوريا) قريبا باذن الله, حيث سأبدأ بعمل محرك برينديف في منزلي
وبالنسبة للمغانط فأعتقد انها متوفرة في محلات الكهرباء, واحب ان اشير بأن المغانط جميعها يجب ان تتساوى بقوة المجال وبالحجم ايضا
ويجب مراعاة المسافات بين المغانط والقياس بدقة
سوف ابذل قصارى جهدي وسأضع تجاربي باذن الله تعالى
تقبلو تحياتي اخوتي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم عبدالرزق .م​


----------



## meyousef (26 يونيو 2010)

د حسين 
عضو فعال جداً
تحية طيبة
أرجو ألا تتسرعوا 
نريد توضيحات عن الخبر للمتابعة ..... والأمر مستحيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



قلت مل سبق عندما قال أخ سورى أن هذا المحرك أو المولد قد أنتج لييييييييييييييييييه 

حتى الراجل المحترم اللى قال انه فكر فى كده وعمره ثمانى سنوات قلت له إيه : لا لا لا لا لا لا يمكن أن يعمل



أنت تستخدم كل اللاءات التى تحتويها لغتنا

اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك
وفى كل من يبشر بجديد 
ولا تستعجل الرد والقول بأنه مستحيل مستحيل مستحيل 
هو انت موجود فى المنتدى مخصوص عشان تقول لا لا لا لا لا لا 
ياراجل 

يادكتور

يامحترم 
كفاية حرام عليك كلما فتحت أى من موضوعات الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة أجدك تقول لأى كان ولأى موضوع
انت فاتح على المنتدى ومنتظر أى خبر جديد عشان تقول
لا 
لا 
لا 
لا لا لا لا لا 
امسك قلمك شوية وانتظر 
وإن غدا لناظره قريب إن شاء الله العلى القدير تصدق باللى خلقك وخلق الكون كله 
والله العظيم فائدتك الوحيدة فى المنتدى ----بالنسبة لى طبعا وأعتقد كثيرين مثلى-------هى التصميم أكثر وأكثر وأكثر على المضى قدما فى تجاربنا بعون الله وبتوفيقه وفى أسوأ الأحوال بإذن الواحد القهار سأبدا بطريقة الهندسة العكسية 
بس ياريت ساعتها أشوفك لسه فى المنتدى 
(((((((((( طبعا انت دكتور زى ما بتعرف نفسك وطبعا تعرف وإن لم تكن تعرف أو تناسيت أو ... أو... فاعرف وثق تماما وتأكد أن ما أفوله لك ولغيرك لا ينقص أبدا أو يقلل من احترامى لشخصك ولجميع من بالمنتدى من منتسبيين ومشرفين و.......... بل كل من ساهم فى هذه النعمة ألا وهى التواصل مع بعضنا وكل فى مكانه ))))))))))))


(فقط للإحاطة مش ليك طبعا ولكن للأخوة أعضاء المنتدى ولمن يهمه الأمر الأخ ووتر مان تقريبا ترك المنتدى وراح عمل منتدى آخر هربا منكم ومن وجع القلب وموش ها أقول لك عله سيبه فى حاله أرجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك )


----------



## د حسين (27 يونيو 2010)

*لا.... فقط لمحرك دائم الحركة*

ياسيد يوسف
تحياتي واحترامي ....
انا دائما اقول ..لا..... فقط ثم فقط ثم فقط لمحرك دائم الحركة المزعوم...
أما باقي المواضيع يمكنك مراجعتها والتأكد اني ساهمت بمنتهى الايجابية بها ... راجعها ورد علي ...

ورغم ذلك فان صبري لاينفذ ... واطلب منك بالتحديد طرح نموذج واحد لمحرك دائم بالتفصيل الكامل تجده انت منطقيا وواضحا ( لاأريد روابط خادعة ) وانا مستعد لمناقشته معك مباشرة دون تدخل اي عضو آخر ​


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (29 يونيو 2010)

ربنا معاكم


----------



## ferassalama (14 يوليو 2010)

أنا على استعداد للمشاركة في تصنيع المحرك لاكنني بحاجة للمواد الازمة وانني متأكد انه سيعمل فلقد رسمت له عدة مخططات


----------



## ياسين السعدي (17 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء لدي سؤال بخصوص مغانط النيديوم وهل المغانط الموجوده في (السلف) بادئ الاشتغال في السيارات الحديثه تفي بالغرض حيث انها تباع في قطع المستعمل واسعارها مناسبه 
ولدي سؤال اخر هو كيف نستطيع فحص قدرة المغناطيس وهل هو مناسب للعمل او لا .


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي انا لدي في مدينة حلب بسوريا معمل ميكانيك كامل (طورنو-فارزة عمومية-مثقب راديال-فارزة cnc-لحام اورغون --------------------------)اضعها تحت تصرف المنتدى


----------



## زيد ابوامين (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
ستكون رسالتى طويله نسبيا و لكن ارجو منكم طولة البال 
انا مهتم جدا بالطاقة البديله و امضيت اكثر من عشر سنوات و انا احاول استخراج الهيدروجين من الماء بدون جدوى
ثم سمعت عن مخترع فلسطينى قام بصنع مولد ذاتى الحركه و قد بحثت عن ذلك المخترع طويلا و لم اجد اى معلومه عنه
لقد وصلت الى الويب الكريم هذا بالصدفه (من الاخر)
انا اعمل فى مجال قطع غيار الشاحنات الثقيله و عند المام كامل بها و لله الحمد
ارجو اعتبارى اخ صغير لكم و راجوكم تسمحو لى اشارككم فى تصنيع هذا المولد
انا اردنى من اصل فلسطينى مقيم بالدمام (السعوديه)
و مستعد اعمل ورشه 
والله الموفق
*


----------



## باسم وصالح (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف لي أن أحصل على مقطع الفيديو حيث وأن الرابط 
لا يمكن فتحه؟ 
منتظر ردكم الكريم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ehsansabah (5 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء 
المخترع التركي معمر يلدز قد حاز على براءة الاختراع من جامعات المانية وجامعة هولندية( delft university ) حيث عرض الاختراع الذي هو عن محرك يعمل بالقوة المغناطيسيه وقد تم تشغيله وحساب قدرته (250 )واط ومن ثم تم تجزئة المحرك امام الاساتذة والطلاب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvWxe_RRo8k
في المنتديات الامريكيه يشككون في كون توجد بطاريه مخفية داخل جسم المحرك وانا اقول كيف يمكن لشخص يذهب باختراع الى جامعة وهو يعلم بانه سوف يطلب منه تجزئة الاختراع لمعرفة محتواه ان يخفي بطارية علما انه قدم ورقه اختراعه في المانيا وتمت مناقشتها هناك.
ننتظر المزيد من اخبار هذا الاختاع الذي ان كان صحيحا فنطلب من الذين يؤمنون بقانون حفظ الطاقه فقط ولاشيء غيره تفسير هذا.


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أغسطس 2010)

ehsansabah قال:


> نطلب من الذين يؤمنون بقانون حفظ الطاقه فقط غيره تفسير هذا.


قرأت تقريرا سابقا عن هذه التجربة في جامعة دلفت الهولندية، والتقرير كان محايدا جدا، وذكر أن الحضور لم يجدوا تفسيرا واضحا، ولكن حتى الآن لا يوجد إثبات لعدم انطباق قانون حفظ الطاقة
الخلاصة، ليس معنى عدم وجود تفسير أن قانون حفظ الطاقة خطأ
الأمر يتطلب إثباتا أكبر من هذا
كل ما يمكن قوله هو أن خطأ قانون حفظ الطاقة هو أحد الاحتمالات المطروحة، ولكنه ليس الاحتمال الوحيد، بل على العكس، انه احتمال ضئيل جدا
على كل حال، أنت أخطأت بطلبك هذا
فأنت تطلب من المؤمنين بقانون حفظ الطاقة أن يفسروا هذا، ولكني رغم اقتناعي بقانون حفظ الطاقة إلا أنني لا أستطيع أن أزعم أنني أمتلك تفسيرا
ومرة أخرى أؤكد: عدم وجود تفسير ليس معناه خطأ قانون حفظ الطاقة، فإثبات خطأ مثل هذا القانون لا يتطلب عدم وجود تفسير، بل على العكس، هذا يتطلب وجود تفسير، يثبت خطأ قانون حفظ الطاقة


----------



## bashar kt (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع مع تمنياتي بالنجاح


----------



## عشماوى2003 (6 أغسطس 2010)

اود الاشتراك معكم على تن تمدونى بالمعلومات لانى قدر التعليم غير كافى ولم ادرس الفزياء وانا ابلغ من العمر 56 عاما وجاد جدا ومهتم بالشروع


----------



## matreax (6 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله اولاً اخواني الاعزاء بصراح انا عم اجرب من اكثر من سنة ونصف مع علمي ان هذا الشيء مستحيل ولاكن ما أوتينا من العلم الا قليلا >( مع تحدي قوانين الفيزياء وهوة الطاقة لا تفنا ولا تزول ولا تخلق من عدع انما تتحول من شكل الى اخر )


----------



## cicker2012 (26 أغسطس 2010)

اولا: السلام عليكم
ثانيا: هناك ملحوظة غابت عنكم جميعا ألا وهي أن أول مشاركة في هذا الموضوع كانت بتاريخ 12/2009 واخر مشاركة 8/2010. 
وطيلة الثماني أشهر الماضية لم تتوصلوا الي اي شيء سوي المدح والشكر فالبعض او الذم فالبعض الاخر أما التوصل الي شيء ملموس سواء معادلات رياضية تحكم مشروعكم أو حتي مخطط هندسي تفصيلي له لا شيء سوي الكلام الكلام الكلام ونسينا اهم مباديء التفكير العلمي السليم التي درسناها فالمراحل التعليمية الاولي.
أنتم المهندسون صفوة العقول فبالله عليكم كفوا عن الهذر و الكلام المرسل الذي لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع.
وأخيرا اقول للقائمين علي هذا المشروع إما ان تأتوا بمشاركات تستحق عناء القراءه والمتابعة أو يتم غلق هذا الموضوع إلي ان يأتي من هو جدير باستكماله.
والسلام عليكم ورححمة الله وبركاته


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

cicker2012 قال:


> وطيلة الثماني أشهر الماضية لم تتوصلوا الي اي شيء سوي المدح والشكر فالبعض او الذم فالبعض الاخر أما التوصل الي شيء ملموس سواء معادلات رياضية تحكم مشروعكم أو حتي مخطط هندسي تفصيلي له لا شيء سوي الكلام الكلام الكلام ونسينا اهم مباديء التفكير العلمي السليم التي درسناها فالمراحل التعليمية الاولي.
> أنتم المهندسون صفوة العقول


هذا لو كانوا مهندسين!!
بل أنه حتى المهندسون ينسون أنهم مهندسون ويتكلمون كلاما لا يقوله شخص مر مجرد مرور من أمام بوابة كلية الهندسة
لا يوجد كلام علمي، وعندما تطلب حوارا علميا، تجد اتهامات بالتكبر، أو اتهامات بالتشويش، أو اتهامات بأنك صاحب مصلحة شخصية، كل هذا بسبب طلب الحوار العلمي
أحيانا أخرى، تطرح سؤالا علميا، وعندما يجد صاحب الموضوع أن إجابة هذا السؤال بأمانة ستؤثر على المصداقية، تجد التهرب
وكم من أعضاء بدأوا الحوار بالصوت العالي، وما أن يبدأ الحوار العلمي (الذي سيحرجهم بالتأكيد) لا تجدهم على المنتدى ثانية
أنا لا أتحدث عن هذا الموضوع تحديدا، ولكن أتحدث عن بعض المواضيع في ساحة الطاقة الجديدة، والتي يأبى البعض إلا أن يحولها ساحة للدجل


----------



## محمد الحوثري (27 أغسطس 2010)

*ارجو منكم الرد على الاستفسار*

السلام عليكم اود منكم ان تنجحوا ولكن بدون وجود الدعم الازم لا يمكن المضي في المشروع 
انا كان عندي النيه في المشروع وارسلت لاحد اصدقائي في الصين واخبرته ان اريد عينات من معناطيس النوميديوم افضل انواع المغانط على الاطلاق ولكن الدي عرقلني ان سعر حبة المغناطيس الواحده تساوي 3.50 دولار المشروع كله يعتمد على توفر المغانط واخبرني صديقي ان الشركه الصينيه لا تصنع من المغانط لا بالطلب واقل كميه يمكن طلبها حوالى 6000 حبه احسبها وردلى 
ارجو ان يكون هناك داعمون للمشروع 
قال تعالى ( وجاهدو في سبيل الله باموالكم وانفسكم )
وهدا يعتبر جهاد في سبيل اعلاء الامه وترى ان الله في ايته قدم المال اولا 
فارجو منكم الرد


----------



## mustafa93 (28 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع كله من الصفحة الاولى ليس له معنى على الاطلاق فما معنى أنه صاحب الموضوع يريد عمل ورشة وعلى المشاركين التجربة ويريد ان يعمل اختراع اسمه المحرك المغناطيسي
كله كلام فاضي مع احترامي له لأنه مادام الاختراع موجود فماذا يريد ان يخترع
ويوجد العديد من الفيديوات على اليوتوب التي توضح هذه الفكرة ولكن هل هي حقيقة؟
لو كانت حقيقة لكانت الشركات الصناعية تراكضت على أستفادة من ذلك وعملت مشاريع كبرى ولكنه مجرد كلام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 أغسطس 2010)

> لدى فعلى كل من يرغب في الانضمام الى مشروع القرن المتمثل في ابتكار واختراع المحرك المغناطيسى ان يكتب رد حتى نضبط قائمة المشاركين حيث يوافك فيه على خطة العمل بانشاء الورشة الصغيرة التي تحدثنا عنها وعرض الصور والفيديو ومناقشة الافكار حتي نصل الى النتيجة المطلوبة باذن الله. ومن فضلك أخي لا تكتب رد من قبيل مشكور ثم تولي كانك لم تقرأ شيأ.هدا المشروع موجه للجادين :78: واصحاب الهمم العالية :12:


 
الموضوع مغلق ..​ 
لمخالفة قانون حفظ (مصونية ) الطاقة
وعدم تواجد صاحب الفكرة والمشروع .. ​


----------

